
Mobile 5G Specs Announced - scapecast
https://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2017/02/5g-imt-2020-specs/
======
Arizhel
How utterly pointless. We don't need 5G; we still don't have 4G deployed that
widely, and even there it isn't all that useful because mobile data costs in
the US are ridiculous. This isn't going to change that.

~~~
grzm
_This isn 't going to change that._

I doubt it's intended to. It doesn't make sense to restrict people from
improving technology and providing specifications ahead of full adoption. I'm
pretty sure 5G devices, when they're available, will fall back if 5G isn't
available where they are. Depending where I am, I've seen my phone go the full
gamut from No Service, Edge, 4G, and 4G LTE while I'm traveling.

